# VORSICHT VOR I-Television



## Jan.Konzi (27 Februar 2008)

[ edit] 

Heute morgend bekam ich eine SMS von denen: 

"Info vom Betreiber: Sie haben eine Multimedianachricht (Foto) erhalten. Um diese nun abzurufen, antworten sie bitte mit MMS. Dnach erhalten Sie die Nachricht." 

Absender: 22354 

In dieser SMS stehen nichts von kosten. Hab gedacht die ist von T-Mobile, weil es schonmal so bei mir war. Jedenfalls hab ich dann mit MMS geantwortet: Danach kam eine SMS das ich aufeinmal bei I-Television bin und das jede SMS 1,99€ kostet, auch die erste SMS wird sofort abgerechnet obwohl man keinen Kosten hinweis bekommt!!

Also auf keinen fall auf diese SMS antworten.  

Weiß jemand wie ich mein Geld wieder zurückbekomme bzw. wie der Handyterror jetzt wieder aufhört. Denn die von I-Television können angeblich nichts machen und die leute von T-Mobile sagen das gleiche :-( ... 

Bitte um antwort... 


DANKE


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: VORSICH VOR I-Television*



Jan.Konzi schrieb:


> Denn die von I-Television können angeblich nichts machen


Mit wem von I-Television hattest Du denn Kontakt? Ich denke, ein gewisser Rechtsanwalt in Panama hätte auch mal Interesse, sich mit denen zu unterhalten...
Bitte PN.


----------



## Jan.Konzi (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: VORSICH VOR I-Television*

keine ahnung, man wird nur zu einem call center von denen durchgestellt, hab mittlerweile au telefon terror (7 SMS am Tag) von dene mit naja komischen inhalt... 

die einzigst nummer was ich von dene heb ist:

01805777772


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: VORSICH VOR I-Television*

jo, wie gehabt...
Willkommen beim Chat der Mobile GSM Ltd
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...ommen+beim+Chat+der+Mobile+GSM+Ltd#post133448

selbe Servicenummer und obwohl die Firma in New York ist, liegt sie eigentlich direkt neben der Firma in Australien (oder war die Sitcom in Neuseeland)?

Firmengründer gehören zur Abzocke dazu. Das von den Leuten abgezockte Geld erhöht regelmässig die Silberberge.
Wer *wirklich* hinter diesen ganzen Firmen steckt, weiß ich nicht so genau. Ich habe nicht mehr als einen Tipp: Hannover.

Hinweise werden auch hier gegeben
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/SMS-Spam
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/SMS-Abwehr
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf

wenn Du weiter wühlen möchtest, sei vorsichtig 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="01805-777772"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
(da landet man dann aber in Österreich, bei einem Webguru, der nicht Sesselpriester heisst)

wenn da mal Investigationsbedarf besteht (Medien? Ermittler?), bitte ich um kurze Rücksprache


----------



## Angela_100 (7 März 2008)

*AW: VORSICH VOR I-Television*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Mit wem von I-Television hattest Du denn Kontakt? Ich denke, ein gewisser Rechtsanwalt in Panama hätte auch mal Interesse, sich mit denen zu unterhalten...
> Bitte PN.


Warum hat der Rechtsanwalt daran Interresse, ich denke der hängt mit drinnen


----------



## Angela_100 (7 März 2008)

*AW: VORSICHT VOR I-Television*



Jan.Konzi schrieb:


> Heute morgend bekam ich eine SMS von denen:
> _full quote gekürzt
> modaction _


wo landest du da in Österreich, ich finde nicht was du meinst


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2008)

*AW: VORSICH VOR I-Television*



Angela_100 schrieb:


> Warum hat der Rechtsanwalt daran Interresse, ich denke der hängt mit drinnen


Darüber unterhalte ich mich in gewissen Grenzen gerne, aber: nicht öffentlich! 
Ich habe es Jeremy versprochen.
Der vermutlich gemeinte Anwalt aus Panama hängt _*im allgemeinen*_ in diesen Fällen *nie* "drin", da er nur _nominee director_ ist, nicht aber _handelnder Direktor_. In *diesem* Fall ist es noch einmal was anderes - die verwenden nämlich eine offensichtliche Verballhornung des höchst ehrbaren Namens des Anwaltes, sodass man vermuten darf, der panamaische Anwalt habe sich aus diesen Firmenkonstruktionen ebenso zurück gezogen wie schon vor längerem aus den Geschäften mit den in Mallorca von der _guardia civil_ besuchten Firmengründern um "Onkel L*" und "Tante R*" [wobei ich betonen muß, dass hier die Trennungsaktivität von den Mallorcinern ausgegangen sein dürfte, wobei sich, besonders nach der "_operacion relampago_", der Trennungsschmerz seitens des panamaischen Anwalts in überschaubaren Grenzen halten dürfte.]
Wenn Dir das jetzt zu hoch ist, kann ich auf PN-Wechsel gerne verzichten, da dann der Erkenntnisgewinn für mich den Aufwand nicht rechtfertigt. Es sei denn Du hättest belastbare Belege oder deutliche Hinweise auf eine Beteiligung des Anwalts an dieser Sache. Oder auch über die Sache an sich. Da habe ich ein offenes Ohr. 

Ich hoffe, Du kannst Dir halbwegs vorstellen, wie breit mein Grinsen jetzt ist über diesen höchst arrogant klingenden Beitrag hier. _Take it as a grain of sand_


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2008)

*AW: VORSICHT VOR I-Television*

was den Österreicher angeht - da bin ich mir seit gerade eben nicht mehr so ganz sicher...
mach mal eine whois-Abfrage der niederländischen Seite, die man findet, wenn man nach der 01805 von ITT googlet (siehe oben).


----------



## GrafDracula7 (10 März 2008)

*AW: VORSICH VOR I-Television*



Jan.Konzi schrieb:


> keine ahnung, man wird nur zu einem call center von denen durchgestellt, hab mittlerweile au telefon terror (7 SMS am Tag) von dene mit naja komischen inhalt...
> 
> die einzigst nummer was ich von dene heb ist:
> 
> 01805777772



Hi ich kenne dein Problem,denn ich habe genau den gleichen Terror wie Du.
Ich habe bereits am Donnerstag bei dieser 01805777772 angerufen und die Sperrung
meiner Handynummer verlangt,doch es hat nichts genutzt,ich mußte heute nochmal anrufen und druck machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2008)

*AW: VORSICHT VOR I-Television*

Ich bin auch eine 82628-Geschädigte: Die Firma earn-mobile hat dieser Nummer wohl an I-Television vermietet. Ich habe mich gerade an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt: 
Tel.:  +49 (0)291 9955-206 

Mo. - Mi.    9:00 bis 17:00 Uhr 
Do.            9:00 bis 18:00 Uhr 
Fr.             9:00 bis 16:00 Uhr 

Fax.:  +49 (0)6321 934-111 
E-Mail-Anfragen:  [email protected] 
Bei Ärger dort nachfragen. Die besagte SMS gehört earn-mobile GmbH, Westfalendamm 100, 44141 Dortmund, 01805-0029044 (bei dieser Nummer ist natürlich(!) niemand erreichbar), mail: [email protected]. Der nette Herr von der Bundesnetzagentur hat mir auch die website computerbetrug.de empfohlen, die haben dort Musterbriefe für solche Fälle. Die Firma earn-mobile hat auch schon Verfahren und Abmahnungen der Bundesnetzagentur anhängen, man soll ordentlich Druck machen, war die Empfehlung. Ich hoffe, daß ich hiermit anderen helfen konnte, hänge ja selbst in der Sache noch drin.


----------

